# Samples out of an nks?



## mixolydian (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi,

is there a way to get the samples/waves out of an Kontakt-".nki"? I wanted to do my first instrument-patch with Kontakt as I realized the string library I bought is protected. I know that I just paid for the usage of the samples and not the samples itself, but what's wrong to build some custom patches? How do you "tweakheads" built your own patches, is there a workaround?

Regards


----------



## Moonchilde (Oct 5, 2006)

You build them by copy & paste the sample zones to a new instrument. It is a pain in the ass, but doable. Or you can browse through the sample containers, they're the nks files, and drag and drop the samples you want into the zone and mapping editor.

You can't extract from monolith containers or from .nki files with protected sample content.


----------



## steff3 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Samples out of an nki?*

is it not possible to save patches (make changes to "factory" patches) if the lib is protected????

Just out of interest. I do not have to many protected K-libraries, and if this is the case it will stay this way. With HAL this is no problem so I would not have imagined any.

best


----------



## mixolydian (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Samples out of an nki?*



Moonchilde @ Thu Oct 05 said:


> You build them by copy & paste the sample zones to a new instrument. It is a pain in the ass, but doable. Or you can browse through the sample containers, they're the nks files, and drag and drop the samples you want into the zone and mapping editor.



O.k., thank you! Browsing the container and marking/draging the related samples is a puzzle because of its dispositions. Copy & paste the sample zones seems a better option. As you said it's a pita.



steff3 @ Thu Oct 05 said:


> is it not possible to save patches (make changes to "factory" patches) if the lib is protected????



Indeed, I tried this. But I want to do custom patches from scratch because the developers patches comes with extensively programming (which means all articulations in keyswitch patches), and some things are purely not working or available.



steff3 @ Thu Oct 05 said:


> Just out of interest. I do not have to many protected K-libraries, and if this is the case it will stay this way. With HAL this is no problem so I would not have imagined any.



Well, seems you're a perfectly happy man. :smile:

Thanks!

Regards


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 8, 2006)

I was unaware that the sample content could be protected in a Kontakt sample library. Are you sure you are not talking about a Kontakt Player VSTi?

Which lib is this?


----------



## Thonex (Oct 8, 2006)

Hans Adamson @ Sun Oct 08 said:


> I was unaware that the sample content could be protected in a Kontakt sample library. Are you sure you are not talking about a Kontakt Player VSTi?
> 
> Which lib is this?



EWQLSO and other stuff from these guys are like this Hans. It might be a solution for your Bass project.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 8, 2006)

Thonex @ Sun Oct 08 said:


> Hans Adamson @ Sun Oct 08 said:
> 
> 
> > I was unaware that the sample content could be protected in a Kontakt sample library. Are you sure you are not talking about a Kontakt Player VSTi?
> ...



Is Silver the only one in the EWQLSO series that comes in Player format?


----------



## mixolydian (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes, you're right, it is a Kontaktplayer library, sorry for the confusion.



Hans Adamson @ Sun Oct 08 said:


> Is Silver the only one in the EWQLSO series that comes in Player format?



I don't have any EWQL library but I think all their products comes as a VST with Kompakt so far.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 8, 2006)

mixolydian @ Sun Oct 08 said:


> Yes, you're right, it is a Kontaktplayer library, sorry for the confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.


----------

